# Kürschner auf 310 bringen



## Franz (16. November 2006)

Wie Bring ich Kürschner auf 310 das ich 62er Mobs kürshcnern kann???


----------



## Mardras (16. November 2006)

Franz schrieb:


> Wie Bring ich Kürschner auf 310 das ich 62er Mobs kürshcnern kann???



ich vermute das geht erst ab veröffentlichung von bc. gibt es jetzt schon 62er mob´s? bin noch nicht so weit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr. House (16. November 2006)

DoktorGonzo schrieb:


> ich vermute das geht erst ab veröffentlichung von bc. gibt es jetzt schon 62er mob´s? bin noch nicht so weit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein das geht auch jetzt schon..... 
du musst dir entweder den dolch aus UBRS oder das schwert aus ZG holen.

(obs nen enchant gibt weiß ich net 100%)

jo 62 mobs gibts ony, mc etc......


----------



## Roran (16. November 2006)

Dr. schrieb:


> nein das geht auch jetzt schon.....
> du musst dir entweder den dolch aus UBRS oder das schwert aus ZG holen.
> 
> (obs nen enchant gibt weiß ich net 100%)
> ...


Doch gibts,
Handschuhe - Kürschnerei
das ist Kürschnern +5


----------



## Dr. House (17. November 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Doch gibts,
> Handschuhe - Kürschnerei
> das ist Kürschnern +5




jo stimmt, ich wusste doch das da was war....

aber man kommt so net auf 310......

also muss trotzdem noch der dolch oder schwert her.....


----------



## Zeno (17. November 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbrod (17. November 2006)

mit den dem schwert das nicht einzigartig ist kannste 2x tragen plus verzauberung so kannste auf nen max kürschnerei von 325 kommen damit kannste auch magmadar in mc kürschnern der um ihn kürschnern zu können 320 brauchst ^^


----------



## Rhia (17. November 2006)

Finkles Kürschner droppt nur leider extrem selten in UBRS bei "Der Bestie". War schon zig-mal drinnen, aber leider hats ihn erst 2mal gedroppt und da hatte ich leider kein Glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

